# Is the case and smps of intex is adoptable



## m21 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi,

I am going to buy a system for programming and gaming purpose with core i3 2100 and i found that the case and power supply (450w) of intex is very cheap . i don’t know about its quality, any one had an experience with this ? any ideas and suggestions would be greatly appreciated ! 

Thanks,:wave:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most cases that ship with a power supply are low quality. Choose a case that suits your requirements and purchase the power supply separately.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what dogg said

Also it would be helpful if you actually posted what you are looking at instead of saying I want this and that is it good.


----------

